# Stalwart Guardian 05



## career_radio-checker (26 Jul 2005)

This will be my first stalwart guardian excercise come August. For those who have been on it before what can I expect out of it as a sig op?
Will I be stuck in   shift work saying "radio check" every fifteen minutes or will I be jumping out of Griffons? Do a lot of sigs go on this excercise or is it (as per usual which I have witnessed) 10 sigs for an entire Bn net? Not trying to bash our trade or anything,   just looking for some good hard honest insights.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (26 Jul 2005)

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lfca/ExstalwartGuardian/flash/index.htm

Thats all i could find, and I doubt its what you're looking for. Hopefully someone else will have some first hand knowledge to pass along...


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (26 Jul 2005)

Hey, this is going to be my first Stalwart as a sig as well. I've heard that it all depends on where they stick you, we could be doing anything from SDS (apparently the sweetest job) to working at Excon, or in a det with a CP out supporting the units. Since we both finished our 5s (I think I've figured out who you are, you were on Southern Drive, too, weren't you? 10 bucks says you can guess who I am.  ) And fix your profile. You're not a Sig anymore.  ;D

Anyways, my guess is they'll be like "oh, you just did your 5s, you could use some practice as a det commander" and stick us with two, poor, young unsuspecting privates in a det. But that's just my guess. Should be a good go though, are you going advance party as well?


----------



## Canadian Sig (28 Jul 2005)

All I know is it will be nice to see some sigs here for the ex that don't come out of the Sqn. Last year we provided almost all of the sigs. You could find yourself in one of our RRBs or working shifts in one of our CPs. Either way I'm sure you'll have a good one.


----------



## Sig_Des (7 Aug 2005)

Bloggins,

What would you consider a poor, young, unsuspecting private? seems to me you were one not too long ago  ;D

Guess it all depends on what they make you do and who you're with. I know they were trying to get a lot of guys from outside our Comm Group to sign onto Stalwart, and a lot of them did, mostly frm Quebec and out west


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (12 Aug 2005)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> What would you consider a poor, young, unsuspecting private? seems to me you were one not too long ago   ;D



Hey hey HEY! Ah...you're right.  ;D


----------

